# Hello :o)



## Anasule (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello my name is Richard and in from Birmingham in the United Kingdom.

I'm a new mantis owner having only owned them since the start of the year.

I have four Mantis currently two are adult Acromantis formosana (Taiwan Flower Mantis) and two are baby Hymenopus Coronatus (Orchid Mantis)












Anasule


----------



## novaz (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Richard and welcome to a great forum

cool pix

I know Brum pretty well  

Royz


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 18, 2010)

welcome to the forum  nice pics


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 18, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice to have you. Welcome.

-Kevin


----------



## Derek (Sep 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome! B)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 19, 2010)

Anasule are you useing a sodium bulb, looks like it from the yellow-orange color?


----------

